# Maltese Mix



## Noah (Jan 6, 2012)

I thought this was an interesting mix...maltese and standard poodle.

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Chicago Ridge, IL | OTTO

He sure is cute!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

That he is!  I wish it had more information about his personality, size, and background... I am still on the lookout to potentially add another fluff to our house!


----------

